# Conquest Heavy 2 stage blower. Lift assist tips ?



## Jason L (25 d ago)

Good Morning. I'm new on here and hoping someone may have some tips. I have a new to me 2016 Conquest with a 2 stage blower attachment and manual lift. It is heavy...really heavy. I'm not a huge guy, but I also wouldn't be considered weak, and this thing takes a TON of effort to lift the blower with the manual lift. I mounted it myself and I believe I have everything on correctly and have the lift spring tightened almost all the way (max assist) and it's still a bear, to the point where my 70+ year old dad was hardly able to lift it at all.

Does anyone have any tips for improving the ease of the lift for this beast? The machine is awesome and runs through heavy wet snow with ease, but I can foresee just leaving the thing down at this point.

Thanks for input

-Jason


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

You may be able to add a hydraulic lift to your tractor. Included on the newer models. Here is an excerpt of the lift description 

*Hydraulic Lift and Power Steering Systems*

Simplicity’s new hydraulic lift system includes an electro-hydraulic actuator that delivers the power and speed of a traditional hydraulic system without the additional maintenance. The hydraulic lift has a streamlined function with an easy-to-access lever to raise and lower the mower deck and attachments for easy operation. The new power steering option gives operators more control to mow intricate landscapes with precision. Engineers rigorously tested the new systems to ensure they withstand the harshest of environments. New power steering and electric lift systems will be available on the following models:


Broadmoor™ 25/52
Conquest™ SCS
Prestige™ SCS

Attached below is the Simplicity website:









Simplicity® Adds Ergonomic Power Steering and Hydraulic Lift Systems to Select Ride Mowers | Simplicity Newsroom


Additional upgrades include redesigned instrumentation and premium seat options




www.simplicitymfg.com


----------



## Jason L (25 d ago)

harry16 said:


> You may be able to add a hydraulic lift to your tractor. Included on the newer models. Here is an excerpt of the lift description
> 
> *Hydraulic Lift and Power Steering Systems*
> 
> ...


UNfortunataely, mine is not the SCS model, which came with power steering and coil over suspension on the front two wheels. I had an old Landlord DLX that had the hydro lift and a single stage snowblower. My Conquest moves snow much better, but yes, I miss the hydro lift already.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

You might consider using a "cheater" pipe on the lift handle to increase your mechanical advantage for lifting?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Is it possible to mount a motor vehicle winch to take the load?.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

FredM said:


> Is it possible to mount a motor vehicle winch to take the load?.


Good idea!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

FredM said:


> Is it possible to mount a motor vehicle winch to take the load?.


You wouldn't need a heavy 4wd winch, one with enough go and use a couple of small pulley blocks in the lift to gear down the weight, this will also slow the lift speed which may be better instead a sudden jar load on the winch.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Your top of the line zero turns come with electric deck lifts as an option. They use 12vdc linear actuators. With guys building "robots" now days, the price on them has really dropped. I put a 1,000 lbs linear actuator on the 1968 Yazoo in my avatar, to replace the 5' OEM mechanical lift arm on it. The deck comes up to the stops in about 2 seconds. It was less than $50, that was 3 years ago, and with a 12" stroke.....









1320lbs Linear Actuators on Amazon


----------



## Jason L (25 d ago)

Bob Driver said:


> Your top of the line zero turns come with electric deck lifts as an option. They use 12vdc linear actuators. With guys building "robots" now days, the price on them has really dropped. I put a 1,000 lbs linear actuator on the 1968 Yazoo in my avatar, to replace the 5' OEM mechanical lift arm on it. The deck comes up to the stops in about 2 seconds. It was less than $120, 3 years ago, and that was with a 12" stroke
> 
> View attachment 83892


Hmm, Ok, now that looks interesting. I will have to look and see if there is a clean way to mount it in the current configuration.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Jason L said:


> Hmm, Ok, now that looks interesting. I will have to look and see if there is a clean way to mount it in the current configuration.


A healthy glass of good bourbon and stare at it long enough is the technique I use when I'm designing something like that.....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The early Cub Cadet 3000 series mowers came with a weird vacuum operated PTO set up. Those were the shaft drives with power steering. Had an 80+ year old neighbor down the road and he loved that power steering because he only had the use of one arm due to a stroke. That "Vacuum Actuator" was over $100 and he and his wife were living on $1200 a month SSI. I fabricated a bracket and mounted a small 2" linear actuator ($20 at the time) to replace it and threw the labor in for free..... Worked like a champ. There's no limit to what you can conjure up with those linear actuators, if you stare at the problem long enough

CC Vacuum PTO


----------



## bmod305 (14 d ago)

I have the same 42" single stage blower but on a 2019 Conquest. I agree, its heavy and hard to manually lift. Other than the linear actuator, maybe a heavier spring on the manual lift handle or on the spring assist from blower body to bumper/frame-just thinking out loud. My Conquest came with the 50" deck w/manual lift while the 52" fab deck came with a linear act from the factory....maybe look at part diagrams. Might be sampler than we think. Dave


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bmod305 said:


> I have the same 42" single stage blower but on a 2019 Conquest. I agree, its heavy and hard to manually lift. Other than the linear actuator, maybe a heavier spring on the manual lift handle or on the spring assist from blower body to bumper/frame-just thinking out loud. My Conquest came with the 50" deck w/manual lift while the 52" fab deck came with a linear act from the factory....maybe look at part diagrams. Might be sampler than we think. Dave


Yep..... Where there's a will, there's a way. Break out the Frontier Bulleit Bourbon , a comfy lawn chair, and start staring at it..... It'll come to you


----------



## bmod305 (14 d ago)

I was wrong about the 52" having a factory linear lift. Its hydraulic.


----------



## bmod305 (14 d ago)

I just saw that the Broadmoor 25/52 (2691674) uses a electric lift. Time to check out the parts manual.


----------

